

I woke up in the morning and decided to quit my job... - bcambel
http://www.bahadir.io

======
digitalengineer
A good read. So you used to work in the US, but you were born in Turkey and
now live/work in the Netherlands? You sure do move about ;-) How do you like
working in Amsterdam vs the US?

~~~
bcambel
I've never worked in the US.

~~~
digitalengineer
Ah, I just assumed you quit your US job and talked with a US immigration
lawyer about a US entrepreneurship visa.

~~~
bcambel
I would definitely not return back from US to Netherlands to start a company
:)

------
ouscux
Wow.. quote of the day!! "Happiness is not external. Happiness is a
perception. Happiness is within. It's up to you. You either choose to be happy
or not. Yes, that simple."

~~~
bcambel
Glad you liked it.

------
btnpushnmunky
I noticed in the blog post you started with RoR but now you're looking for
Python/Tornado devs? What happened there to make you switch?

~~~
bcambel
Btw, we did not started Followords with RoR. Started with Python/Tornado from
scratch

~~~
btnpushnmunky
Oh. I assumed you started with RoR since that's what you mentioned in the
post. How would you compare development between RoR and Tornado?

~~~
bcambel
I mentioned RoR, because that was what I've used in my previous project.

RoR's learning curve is much more higher than Tornado. I don't even think that
is fair to compare those two. IMHO, RoR is more suitable for apps that
requires lots of objects, views, etc.. E.g: A business app or a website.

In our case, we don't have that many tables, but lots of code around it and
our app also runs on top of a single page. All the rest is taken care via
AJAX.

One more factor in our decision was simplicity. You can easily dive into
Tornado's code ( web.py ) and understand, whereas in RoR you need to read a
lot of code, and Ruby is also making it harder to find out the flow of the
code with its advanced concepts ( was called extends I believe )

And I am not a big fan of Active Record as well. We use PyMongo to communicate
directly with MongoDb.

Tornado's Asynchronous abilities also an advantage.

Also I did not have that much of experience to use RoR in full scale, and if I
got stuck on something, I need to read a lot and I don't like that.

~~~
btnpushnmunky
Interesting. Those are all reasons I've stuck with Python frameworks over RoR
as well, although I haven't used Tornado. Thanks for the opinions.

------
unquale
I see that you have more opportunities in Netherlands than Turkey for a
startup.

------
zoidb
broken image on your site -
<http://followords.com/static/img/followords_on_ipad.png>

~~~
bcambel
thanks zoidb

------
ozuolmez
Good post, encouraging

~~~
bcambel
thanks ozuolmez

